# Compatible winders for the Canon A1 35mm film bodies



## sniper x (Jul 8, 2017)

I still have my super cherry A1. I sold my winder A2, along with my F1 and the winder F series for it years ago. I was wondering if the F series winder from the F1 will also work on the A1. Anyone know?

Thanks! 

Kev


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 9, 2017)

Don't think so, one is a winder the other is a motor drive........info......

Canon Winder A - Index Page

Canon F1 - Motor Drive Unit


----------



## sniper x (Jul 9, 2017)

Thats the info I came up with as well but you know the internet, somewhere I also read the F series would work but not interface with the Av feature.


----------



## compur (Jul 10, 2017)

sniper x said:


> I was wondering if the F series winder from the F1 will also work on the A1. Anyone know?



No, F1 motors won't work on the A1


----------



## sniper x (Jul 21, 2017)

So I have definitely seen a winder that looks like the winder FN on an A1 however, I have not seen a model number on it. What might that be? I am looking for a winder for one of my A1 bodies that has a grip option or a grip/winder set up like the old one I had on my F1 which I sold sadly.


----------



## sniper x (Jul 22, 2017)

Found it, and found many for sale so I'll be getting one. It turns out the Power Winder MA is made for the A1 series and fits at least the A1, AE1, and AE1 program w=from what I have seen.


----------



## Paul-H (Jul 22, 2017)

Good job you can't use the F1 motor drive, that thing used to rip the film off the spool if you forgot to set the frame counter or the film was not quite correct length, why they didn't fit a clutch like every one else did ?


----------



## sniper x (Jul 23, 2017)

Paul-H said:


> Good job you can't use the F1 motor drive, that thing used to rip the film off the spool if you forgot to set the frame counter or the film was not quite correct length, why they didn't fit a clutch like every one else did ?


I had one of the Fn drives on my F1 and never had that happen. But that was so long ago and I only shot 36 exposure....maybe that was why LOL!


----------



## sniper x (Jul 23, 2017)

Ill try to post a pic


----------



## Paul-H (Jul 23, 2017)

Had it happen a few times, although I will admit it was my fault, settings counter on the MD to 36 frames then accidently loading a 34 exposure film, each time it got to the end and ripped the film of the spool.


----------

